# Shoshone Boat Ramp FYI



## Eclectic Dirtbag (May 10, 2015)

Hey yall with the water this low this season I know a lot of folks will be trying to get on the Shoshone section of the Colorado this season. This is an awesome easily accessible run off of I-70 just outside of Glenwood Springs. That being said if you have never been to the put in it can be a little intimidating with the amount of commercial use. 

With the Shoshone put in YOU CANNOT BACK A TRAILER TO THE WATER. Just don't even try it. The ramp is a carry down only. This boat ramp is very heavily used by commercial outfitters, please do not block the ramp as the apron/top of the ramp is only 10 feet wide. Blow up your boat up in the angled parking or down at the bottom of the ramp instead of on the apron. If you think you'll take a long time at the ramp be conscious of commercial put in times. 

Summer put in times
9: Glenwood Companies *
10: Aspen/Vail Companies
12: Glenwood 
1: Glenwood *
2: Aspen/Vail *
4: Glenwood

*these are the busiest times for Shoshone, on a busy weekend between 1-130 there can easily be 10 buses offloading boats. 

The Forest Service has rangers at the ramp on weekends, please be courteous and nice to them. 

We are all using this resource together, remember you boat to relax, there is no reason to lose your cool at a ramp.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Go late in the evening and you drive right down to the water.


----------

